# New!!!



## tatethegreat (Apr 30, 2005)

Hey guys!! I'm Katy, some of you may know me kinda (I'm fairly active on lj's mac_cosmetics). Everyone always talks about this forum and now I see why!! Thanks guys


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Katy!! I hope you enjoy it here!!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## tatethegreat (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks guys! Wow, you're quick lol!!


----------



## Onederland (Apr 30, 2005)

Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome! 

Im Specktra!, Au Specktra, To Specktra!


----------



## Janice (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome Katy


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------

